# Binky's beau.....AND Settled..I HOPE!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My doe Hollow Ache R Binky.....









had a "date" today with Heart n Hand Holler Maverick




























Needless to say, though you can't tell by the un co-operative pics, I was very pleased with his overall codition, he still has that "juvenile" look to him at 18 months old, and though he was just gold and white as a kid, he has grown to get the dark dorsal stripe as well as a dark spot on his one foot, the pics don't show it but those blue eyes look really nice with his color. So hopefully she settled after his repeated "romancing" today! If so day 145 will be March 13....giving me 2 does due with in the SAME week as Angel would be due the 10th!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Binky's beau*

Awww...Binky looks like a sweetheart! And your buck is very handsome! Love his color...it kinda looks like my moonspotted buck's color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Binky's beau*

nice goats Liz............she is real pretty and he is a handsome...... he....man.... :thumbup:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Binky's beau*

Welcome to the world of 2 in the same week! It's lots of fun. Those babies are gonna be just beautiful! Only 149 days to go! :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Binky's beau*

and counting...................LOL :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binky's beau*

I've had the "3" in the same week this past winter! Hoping March weather is warmer than the mid February weather here when I had 7 kids born in the same week...4 with just a day between!! Maverick is owned by Binky' breeder, she bought him out of Ohio to add new blood to her herd and I figured why not? I am debating on wether I should retain a doe, if she has one to have my own "born here registered doe"....don't want my numbers too high and cause more harm than good.....o well I don't count my chickens before they hatch...I'm superstitious with that kind of stuff. I was so excited that she stood for him today that I wasn't thinking about getting a breeding memo....good thing Gin at Hollow Ache R was thinking...I got it and now I just have to wait and see....she did deliver in January with twin does at day 145....how much you wanna bet that she makes me wait til 150 next year? :wink:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Binky's beau*

Nice looking goat couple! Hey Liz, I know Heart N Hand Holler Farm since they bought some Mini-Nubians from us. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binky's beau*

Cool :thumb: , HeartnHand Holler have some very nice goaties...and I do believe that she had a new nigi doe born not long ago...very nice goaties


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Binky's beau*

Breeding season is so exciting.........its like writing out your christmas wish list!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binky's beau*

Yes...very exciting....and boy do I hope she settled...she stood for him and is now "romancing" my boys at the fenceline!! What a wanton girl! I can take her back if she didn't settler, just really hoping that this time was "the one"!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binky's beau*

oh liz, he is beautiful - I mean handsome.

You should get some nice kids with that pairing!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binky's beau*

didn't read all the posts but wanted to say "nice choice"


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binky's beau*

Thank you all for your comments....he was a "randy" little guy! And guess what? I also got to see Binky's parents! Got a really great pic of her sire...Dawn Acres NC Hotshot and unfortunately, didn't get any of her dam....Brush Creek Journey


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binky's beau*

WOW he is very nice looking Liz!! I think he will pair perfectly with your pretty Doe! Now.... the countdown to babies!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Binky's beau*

Only 148 days to go! :greengrin: 
Guess Who :sun:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Binky's beau*

Yes, they do have some nice goaties Liz but we sold out of the Nigerians that is how they got the last 2 of our Nigerian bucks.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binky's beau*

He is a very nice looking buck! And so is your doe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binky's beau*

Thank you Hailee.....I'm partial to think that of Binky also :wink: 
AmyGoatress



> Yes, they do have some nice goaties Liz but we sold out of the Nigerians that is how they got the last 2 of our Nigerian bucks.


Tekie....he sure is a very nice looking guy...I like his levelness and his color pattern. So...he didn't like your girls?


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Binky's beau*

Liz,

Actually, he was partial to his size goats though but we did have one Nubian doe that got mad when he escaped through a hole into the aisle way of the barn though but we found out she was already bred though, she was supposed to be an "open doe" when we bought her though but his half brother Aslan gave use Nigerians and Mini-Nubians though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binky's beau*

Wellllllll......it's been 19 days since Binky was bred....her heats are at 20-21 days......so far so good, though I think tomorrow (Saturday) will be the day that will tell me wether or not she'll need to visit Maverick again........I HOPE NOT! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Binky's beau*

ray: I pray she doesn't come in.......


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Binky's beau*

So far so good!!! Today is 20 days past breeding.....and she's not hanging around the boys fence and has no "heat" signs around the vulva...no swelling or discharge.....I won't be happy til at least Monday!!!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Only 130 days and counting :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Day 145 would be March 13th...........so between Binky and Angel.....bred the 16th and again the 21st...DD 3/10 on the first breeding and 3/15 on the second one....I AM GONNA BE BALD!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey! March 13th is my birthday! :greengrin: lol

I love the buck you chose to breed her to, he's really nice looking, and your doe is sooo pretty! (someday I will get me a couple of "little goats")


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Crissa! Binky is my first reg nigi....before her all I had was the pygmy/nigi crosses so I really had no idea how a pb nigi should look...and after seeing everyones nigi's here...well I think I do have a very nice girl that shows the way a nigi should look...I got lucky there I think. She's my "barbie doll" amongst my pygmy(cabbage patch kids) girls, and her belly isn't as big as she is tall! I can't wait to see these kids! And theres a chance of BE too.....I think that even without the BE these kids will be very nice!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was doing some "digging" earlier on blood lines and well I was VERY pleased to find that Mavericks dam is sired by .........Caesars Villa GD Adonis...and has a*S!!! With the lines behind Maverick AND Binky...I should be VERY pleased with these kids!!! NOW PRAY THAT SHE HAS A DOELING ...PLEASE!!!


Between the 2 of them there is 

Gay-Mor
Twin Creeks
Ponders End
Goodwood
Piddlin Acres
Promisedland
Willow Creek
Brush Creek
Caesars Villa

Now....Do I have reason to be EXCITED???? :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*BUMP* :wink:

so....do I have a chance at some "decent" kids?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think so. Nice bloodlines, can't go wrong with Caesar's Villa and Goodwood. I LOVE my goaties out of Goodwood.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! I don't know a WHOLE lot about bloodlines, but I think you have a reason to be excited anyways :stars: :stars: :stars: 

Can't wait till those kids get here!!!!!!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We have some Gay-Mor in our Mini-Nubian lines actually we had most of those lines in our Nigerian herd.


----------

